
Faster Progress Bars: Manipulating Perceived Duration with Augmentations (2010) [pdf] - pera
http://chrisharrison.net/projects/progressbars2/ProgressBarsHarrison.pdf
======
nemosaltat
Study Design >We recruited 10 participants (5 female, mean age 19) to evaluate
the relative perceived duration of the three pro- gress bars at two different
durations, 5 and 15 seconds. The latter time was included to explo

n=10

Other thought: First, I appreciated the efficiency of “5 female.” Then, I
noticed that it would have been more efficient to write “5 male,” finally I
realized there may come a time when ‘“5 male” doesn’t provide enough
information.’

~~~
scottishcow
> n=10

Yes interesting idea for a study but only 10 participants, presumably all
around the same age.

Too bad this is what passes off as scholarship in Human-Computer Interaction
nowadays. I remember seeing a paper from CHI (the top conference in the field,
where OP was also published) lamenting the field's far lower standard of
scholarship compared to psychology — the poster child of replication crisis!

------
dang
A thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15950316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15950316)

